# ifconfig carp1 create --- fails



## gpatrick (Jul 22, 2009)

Trying to setup carp on FreeBSD 7.2 and I configured pfsync but when I try to configure carp I get an error:


```
# ifconfig carp1 create
ifconfig: SIOCIFCREATE2: Invalid argument
```

I built a new kernel with the devices for pf, pflog, pfsync. I couldn't find anything for carp needing to be in the kernel.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 22, 2009)

Might want to read the handbook:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/carp.html


----------



## gpatrick (Jul 22, 2009)

Used other documentation to setup the kernel but it didn't have 'device carp'.  Thanks much for the link!


----------

